
Twitter Fact Checks Trump - quietthrow
https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1265255835124539392
======
quietthrow
I for one applaud twitter for doing this! Bravo!! It’s an extraordinary move
By twitter and I hope the don’t back down. The tool that made him president
(by his own acknowledgment in a FT interview from 2016) is now no longer
susceptible to sprerad his bullying and lying tactics.

I think What will follow will be equally extraordinary - an attack by trump
That will shock the American public and in turn will establish new lows For a
presidents behavior for American politics

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286)

